# Protecting Show Coat and Feeding Raw



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Tiger eats mostly raw, some kibble. I was using a snood with no breakage, but his handler told me that they break coat, so I have stopped using one. For those that show and feed raw, how do you protect their hair? 

His ear hair is not long enough for wrappers, but once it is, that will be my easy solution, I think. 

I'd love any advice!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

You could just hold onto the ears while he eats


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Winnow said:


> You could just hold onto the ears while he eats


He takes 30 minutes to eat a turkey neck...I don't have time for that! LOL! I always stay by and watch, but I have to at least do the dishes or do some work while he eats...


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> He takes 30 minutes to eat a turkey neck...I don't have time for that! LOL! I always stay by and watch, but I have to at least do the dishes or do some work while he eats...


lol I did not think of that mine are fast eaters


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Winnow said:


> lol I did not think of that mine are fast eaters


Yeah..it drives me nuts! Millie and Henry are fast too! He is new to raw so I bet he will get better once his jaws get stronger.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Take sections of the ear hair at the front of the ear and band it - you'll do it all the way to end of the leather and then band at the bottom of the leather.

Stick a comb through so you are sure you dont have any ear leather in the bands.

Email me if you want me to send you a video. I can show you using Lombardi's ears. Not the cutest thing in the world - but it works until you can wrap!

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

NOLA Standards said:


> Take sections of the ear hair at the front of the ear and band it - you'll do it all the way to end of the leather and then band at the bottom of the leather.
> 
> Stick a comb through so you are sure you dont have any ear leather in the bands.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Tabatha! See, I have started banding what little ear hair he has. I just hate for his white hair to get gunk in it.....:/

Are snoods really that bad? Even if I'm careful?


----------



## Tulip (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for this thread! I used to feed raw to my two Schnauzers...the beard with pieces of chicken skin or blood in it is not an attractive look! Especially as I give filtered water so that they stay white!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Thanks, Tabatha! See, I have started banding what little ear hair he has. I just hate for his white hair to get gunk in it.....:/
> 
> Are snoods really that bad? Even if I'm careful?


I would think a snood with satin lining would work beautifully. I am looking for one when we have pups here to protect Quincy's neck and ear hair from little teeth so he can play with these pups like last time. The satin would just freely slip on the coat. Years ago women used to use satin pillowcases to protect a new hairdo for the same reason...their hair wouldn't bind on the satin, it would just slip on it.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I would think a snood with satin lining would work beautifully. I am looking for one when we have pups here to protect Quincy's neck and ear hair from little teeth so he can play with these pups like last time. The satin would just freely slip on the coat. Years ago women used to use satin pillowcases to protect a new hairdo for the same reason...their hair wouldn't bind on the satin, it would just slip on it.


I got in some trouble from the handler when I mentioned using a snood, ha ha. But maybe the satin kind would be okay? Let me know if you find one that is available to purchase online? Do you think the Dogsinstyle ones would work?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

ChocolateMillie said:


> I got in some trouble from the handler when I mentioned using a snood, ha ha. But maybe the satin kind would be okay? Let me know if you find one that is available to purchase online? Do you think the Dogsinstyle ones would work?


Not unless it has a slippery fabric lining it. Yes, if I find one, I will let you know for sure.


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

their hair wouldn't bind on the satin, it would just slip on it. 
Satin causes Static and static breaks hair. 

I just band and use a pair of silk socks to cover front legs so they don't "clip" hair while eating.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Yeah..it drives me nuts! Millie and Henry are fast too! He is new to raw so I bet he will get better once his jaws get stronger.


A little off your topic (sorry) Russell was a fast eater with the kibble, but he takes a long time with the raw as well. I just thought this was normal with raw-feeders??


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Apres Argent said:


> their hair wouldn't bind on the satin, it would just slip on it.
> Satin causes Static and static breaks hair.
> 
> I just band and use a pair of silk socks to cover front legs so they don't "clip" hair while eating.


Well, I had a first hand inspection of Nino's glorious coat and whatever you are doing is surely working!! 

If I just band his ears he will still get some gunk in the tips. I guess I will just wipe this with a damp cloth after?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> A little off your topic (sorry) Russell was a fast eater with the kibble, but he takes a long time with the raw as well. I just thought this was normal with raw-feeders??


Well, it just really depends on the dog. "Fast" with kibble was instantaneous gobbling. For Millie, "fast" with raw is still thoroughly crunching through bone (I'm lucky in that she's *not* a gulper), but she doesn't take an eternity like Tiger. She takes about 5-10 minutes to crunch through a turkey neck or chicken quarter. Tiger takes 30 minutes...


----------



## catsaqqara (May 20, 2011)

I have heard from those that show that this DSC_0043 | Flickr - Photo Sharing! breaks a lot of coat and that its better to use a very fine metal/silver? show lead.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

catsaqqara said:


> I have heard from those that show that this DSC_0043 | Flickr - Photo Sharing! breaks a lot of coat and that its better to use a very fine metal/silver? show lead.


Well, the neck protector was suggested by my handler. We have had no coat breakage problems yet. I have that neck protector in the photo as well as a Poodleit one - both have done a great job protecting his neck hair thus far. Although, I am smart about it. He only wears it when we are actively walking somewhere and I take it off in transport (in the car) and as soon as we get where we are going (someone's house, yard, etc.) I really limit the amount of time anything at all is on his neck.

This is the other one I have. I love both. I like this one I am attaching a little better, but in the oppressive heat I cannot use it as much.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I used a little metal show chain at a fun match when Sookie was 4 months old. It chewed off an inch of hair in a band around her neck. I made a collar like tiger's and no breakage. Same thing, only when walking. Since the chain 'incident' I use a nylon show choke at shows. It's what I used on my old English's and Phoenix too. It looks like you can wrap tiger's ears. I started at 7 months. Not a very big nub on the end but that's the way it is. Try wrapping. You just want the ends kept clean. I don't think your snood will hurt anything for 30 min a day. You are so careful about his coat I'm sure you can monitor snooding  he looks great btw.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

A satin snood is good just use both liquid and sheet fabric softener to ensure no static (you can even spray with static guard), or band close to the ear in a lot of smaller bunches around the ear, or you can use a bit of cellophane wrap and then use the bandage wrap over it. We use the 4-6 inch bandage wrapping on tails and back legs for bitches in heat right before showing in the ring. For Buoy I tie back his ears with a skrunchie in a very loose loop. I monitor feeding time, do my email while watching. It's all up to you and your dog's habits.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone!! That photo was actually taken 2 months ago...he has quite a bit more hair than that photo I just posted in this thread. I do think he can be in wraps now. He is with his handler until Sept - I dropped him off yesterday. . He will come home to me at 10 months old! I am so happy I get to see him this weekend at his show. If he does well the first showtshe said he can come stay with me in my hotel that night  

Re: snoods - I got a few from Olga Esman - no elastic they are great and don't bother his coat


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

ChocolateMillie said:


> He only wears it when we are actively walking somewhere and I take it off in transport (in the car) and as soon as we get where we are going (someone's house, yard, etc.) I really limit the amount of time anything at all is on his neck.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Does he ever get a proper walk then? I ask because I'd love to keep a show poodle, but would want it to be active.... do you leave the protector on during walks?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Leooonie said:


> ChocolateMillie said:
> 
> 
> > He only wears it when we are actively walking somewhere and I take it off in transport (in the car) and as soon as we get where we are going (someone's house, yard, etc.) I really limit the amount of time anything at all is on his neck.
> ...


----------

